# Confused and need help (updated) See post 10



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

So my dd just turned 1 on 4/18. I had my first cycle starting May 17, but it lasted 14 days!

So today I took a test (feel like morning sickness) and it is a dark two lines.

Now I am concerned that:

a) I may have miscarried and that is just left over hormones

b) I miscarried a baby but am still pregnant with another.

c) I have been preggo all along and was spotting???

d) Just got pregnant after 2 week period.

What is most likely? I leave for a 9 day business trip in the morning so I can not get to a midwife.









It is bothering me.







:

PS If I am preggo, I am







I am just scared that something bad happened.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I need to finish packing, but I feel so anxious.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

You have been BFing the whole first year for your DD, right? This was your first post partum AF due to BF right?

I would assume answer D.

When I had dd2, even though I was exclusively BF, I did get AF at 8wks pp, on the dot, after bleeding for 6 wks. And I still had almost 10 days of bleeding with that AF. In fact, that whole first year, AF was pretty awful-long and painful.

When I tested positive for this pg, the lines came up very dark, right away. Due to medications that had messed up my cycle, I didn't have a clue how far along I was, but my blood test and u/s for dating indicated that I was approx. 5 wks when I tested. With dd2, I tested WAY early and the lines started so faint, so I wasn't used to seeing the dark, immediate lines that I saw with this one.

Congrats!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

We are still breast feeding.









Thank you for the congrats


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

No one else responded, so I am assuming everyone agrees with happysmilieylady.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Well, when I wanted to conceive baby #3, I stopped taking my bc pill. I immediately started bleeding & kept it up for about 2 weeks. As it all turned out, I conceived that baby on one of the last days I was bleeding! What a bizarre time my body chose to ovulate, but it did. I got a bfp about 10 days later.

I just wanted to share my story because I think choice D is quite likely.









Congratulations to you either way, I'm sure you are pregnant!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Oh, PS., I just saw your signature & laughed because I've said that about evolution for so long!!







Although I say we'd have 4 arms.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd assume D as well.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Well it ends up it was C.









I am almost 9 WEEKS along!!!







I had was pregnant when i was bleeding. Baby looks good and huge!







:

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Nine weeks!? Wow!







Congratulations!!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjande* 
Nine weeks!? Wow!







Congratulations!!
















Thanks


----------

